# How have the NOA/FMC fishing closures affected you?



## Parker Phoenix (Nov 26, 2012)

Really, how have the closures affected you?

I just don't fish as much, started finding other things to do. I have also not resubscribed to any of the four saltwater fishing magazines I have recieved for the past four years.

I don't pay to keep my camper on a campground site anymore, it's in storage.

I haven't been in a Bass Pro Shop, or bought any saltwater gear in two years.

I haven't had to fuel my truck every other week so I can go out of town saltwater fishing.

I don't have to spend any money in that fishing town I used to drop a wad at every time I went fishing.

I have taken my boat out of port 5 times in two years, it used to be over 60 times a year.

I could go on. Let me hear from ya'll.


----------



## grouper throat (Nov 27, 2012)

My bro sold his boat and I haven't been offshore fishing in nearly 2 years now. We use to go nearly every Saturday of 3ft or less from March to October. I do not support any of the associated businesses with fishing- bait and tackle, gas, marinas, etc anything. 

To be honest, if not for spearfishing mullet I would not even buy a saltwater license anymore. Offshore fishing anymore is not worth the time and effort unless you go with someone with a commercial license so you can keep enough fish legally.

I still have a few friends who invite me to go but I decline. They don't go near as often as they use to either and have problems filling the boat with people who want to go; which is the opposite from years ago.

I would have a boat if I could justify the expense but I cannot. I have filled the void with other hobbies these days.


----------



## 2degrees (Nov 27, 2012)

good post


----------



## PaulD (Nov 29, 2012)

I'll just sum it up by saying I put FAR less money into our economy! Still fish inshore a lot but it cost far less, which puts more money in my pocket, which keeps momma happy, but I have made it a point to simply hold onto it and not spend it in other places.


----------



## Flatlander2 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Having to change with the times*

I sold my Cape Horn 21 with twin engines and bought a 21' skiff with one engine. Can still run to close in numbers for Blacks and Pinks on flat days and they taste just as good.  Just leaving the big penns at the house and take the small stuff and have plenty of fun for a fraction of the cost.  I still love grouper fishing but it just doesn't make sense anymore.  Jeff at Ideal Marina is still doing good.  Yall please keep stopping by and give him your business.


----------



## Bryannecker (Nov 29, 2012)

*Offshore plans for an Express on hold for now.*

*I have out my work on a long term project boat that I was building from scratch on hold for the time being pending a return to normal economic conditions in this once mighty nation of ours, which seems to be slipping away from us as the great silent majority.
Here is is pictured.  I have smaller boats and have a 21 footer that will have to do for nearshore fishing with the cost of offshore fishing ever on the rise.  Inshore is the new normal for me.  

The election did not help, either, since we are on the same path to the fiscal cliff, or in my humble opinion, have already gone over it.  

It seems to me that there has been a systematic dismantling of our life (lives),  our liberty,  and certaintly our pursuit of happiness, since 2008; but,  that has been building over the years with gradual over-regulation of ever aspect of our lives.  

This nation has been fundimentally changed and not for the good in my estimation.  Can we recover?  That is the burning question of our times.  

The condition of so-called recreational fishing is a reflection of the weak condition of the economy foisted upon us by the politicians and their mandates that have changed out leisure pursuits, perhaps forever.  It is sad and many or us are angry, but still remain silent in light of this turn of events.  And that is what makes it so sad.  
Capt. Jimmy  
*


----------



## The Captain (Dec 16, 2012)

Made me mad,,


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Dec 17, 2012)

i am unable to make a living here on the water anymore. Home up for sale to move back to ga.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 18, 2012)

The governments plan is working, they are running us off the water so they can sell catch shares to the likes of Dardin and their other cronies.......


----------



## Bryannecker (Dec 18, 2012)

Ten years ago, no one would have believed the state of the fishery as it is today.  But just look around and you will see that there has been a fundimental change in this nation in every aspect and it has not been for the better for sure.
Merry Christmas fellow anglers
at least to those of us who are left.


----------



## biggabuck (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks like im a little late to the party. But raising has family has kept me away for years. Fished with family friends back in the good years. And now i have a boat and cant legally kept many fish. i use legally loosely. I really hate that we as fisherman cant feed our addiction. Tony the gulf is looseing a great Capt. Hope you find your way up here. The salt is in my blood and i cant get it out. A friend told me that if i ever got salt in my blood i would be in trouble. Well he was right.  Hope we can get thru these rough times?


----------



## Bryannecker (Dec 26, 2012)

*What the future holds????*



biggabuck said:


> Looks like im a little late to the party. But raising has family has kept me away for years. Fished with family friends back in the good years. And now i have a boat and cant legally kept many fish. i use legally loosely. I really hate that we as fisherman cant feed our addiction. Tony the gulf is looseing a great Capt. Hope you find your way up here. The salt is in my blood and i cant get it out. A friend told me that if i ever got salt in my blood i would be in trouble. Well he was right.  Hope we can get thru these rough times?



*Your guess is as good as anyone on this blog as to the future for fishing in federal waters.  But it the past is any indication, there will be more of the same.  The voters did say so at the poles and we must live with the consequences
for the next four years.  

The pace of the command and control will quicken now that the same election is over.  The only unknown factor is the funding via the economy.  That could and will have a great impact on what the regulators do.  I had hoped that the member states would assert their state rights and finally stand up to the federal regulators, but do not see anyone on those commissions or departments with the moxie to do so.  But it is clear that the direction for the angler in this nation is not in their best interest.  So, they may not survive for the next generation.  We are already diminished in our status at present and I hear that we can keep little of what we catch as it is so why even bother.  

Have you noticed that magazines on the angling arts are ever shrinking?   Boat sales by dealers are down.  Dealers are even harder to locate in a given area and many have closed shop.  Many long time, old salt, anglers have sold their boats and hunt or practice other sports.
Just look around and note what is happening in this once vital and vibrant sport.  All of that has taken place as the ruling class has save the fishery!  Or have they killed the golden goose?

Capt. Jimmy*


----------



## ssiredfish (Dec 28, 2012)

I turned to a life of crime.......


----------

